# Itka - félicitations à l'occasion de ton énième post



## Pierre Simon

Itka, ô Itka ! Mon inspiration ! Ma muse ! Ah ! dès que je vois illuminé ton petit bouton vert, un sentiment de bien-être s'empare de moi ! Mes félicitations d'avoir atteint 7 999 messages. 

Bravo, merci, et bonne continuation.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimenti, itka 
Spero di rivederti presto nei Forum Italiani!!  

Laura


----------



## Xence

Et voilà, itka qui rejoint le club très fermé des quatorze!
Pitié pour les humbles traînards...


----------



## Nanon

Xence said:


> Pitié pour les humbles traînards...


T'as raison...  :



> _Nous partîmes cinq cents, mais par un prompt renfort,
> Itka y vit huit mille en arrivant... Topor !_



Huit mille bisettes .


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Puisque c'est le fil des déclarations... ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## urizon9

Itka,sai dirmi che fine ha fatto Snoopy?Sono molto deluso perché avevo un messaggio per Snoopy:
Hai fatto un ottimo lavoro,
tutti i tuoi post io li adoro!


----------



## Reliure

Chapeau bas.


----------



## itka

Merci à vous tous, les amis ! 
Apparemment, vous regardez tous le nombre de posts... ce que j'oublie toujours (et j'en profite pour demander l'indulgence de tous ceux à qui je n'ai pas souhaité de bons postiv' !)
Merci pour vos gentilles paroles ! Urizon, Snoopy en a eu marre du forum, il est parti voyager pour _parler_ un peu les autres langues au lieu de simplement les _écrire_  ! Snoopy, essendo un po' stufo del foro, è andato a fare viaggi per _parlare_ le altre lingue invece di solo _scriverle _!
Angelaura () je vais sur le forum italien toutes les fois que je peux espérer savoir répondre quelque chose d'utile ! Vado sul foro italiano tutte le volte che... spero di sapere rispondere cose utili !
Xence, du haut de ces 14, permets-moi de faire un gros clin d'oeil à tous les traînards du monde, dont je fais si volontiers partie ! (flemmarde que je suis !)
Nanon, merci pour toutes ces bisettes, mais comme je ne thésaurise pas, je te les retourne, et avec les intérêts, ça fera 16000... c'est beaucoup, mais je me souviens d'un temps où Johnny pouvait en faire 24000 par jour... Continuons, Nanon, on a de la marge !
Reliure, ne te découvre pas ! Avec les températures que nous avons, c'est pas raisonnable... Attends l'été et mes 9000 posts !
Pierre Simon, ton message est parfait : pour mon _énième _message... tu pourras donc le ressortir à l'avenir chaque fois que nécessaire !
Karineuh.. J'ai même plus droit à un smilard supplémentaire, mais le coeur y est ! Merci !

...Ce qui donne un message qui commence et qui finit par "Merci"... ça tombe bien : c'est exactement ce que je voulais vous dire du fond du cœur !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_*I*tka du fin fond de son extrême sud-est, Nikaï__*A*
*T*errasse, sans cesse et obstinément, du volapü*K*
*K*yrielle de ces subjonctifs imparfaits, tellemen*T*
*A*lambiqués, superfétatoires, qu'on lui dit merc*I

*Bisettes 
_


----------



## Topsie

Tout le monde a déjà tout dit! Wow...!
*Congratulations!
*


----------



## itka

_*M*ais à te lire on me croit, guerrière montée sur ma jee*P,*_
_*E*n combat perpétuel, toujours mené, toujours déç*U*,    _
_*R*éclamant, obstinée la tête du mode ancie*N* !_
_*C'*est faux, sur sa survie, je ne parie pas un kopec*K*._
_*I*nutile que je m'y mette !  Il finira, ttfaçons, grogg*Y* !_ 
_Rebisettes !_


Topsie, tu as tout le temps de trouver l'inspiration d'ici à mes 9000 ! Mais là, tu as déjà marqué un panier ! Merci !


----------



## Punky Zoé

_Je m'incline Ô Grand(e) YaItka !!! _​


----------



## doinel

Vingt fois ceci
Si je sais compter copier et coller.
doinel


----------



## itka

Merci Doinel ! Si j'en juge par tes posts, tu sais aussi lire, écrire et expliquer  particulièrement bien le français !


----------



## Missrapunzel

Félicitations itka!!!


----------



## itka

Salut la Miss ! Merci !
On est pas douées, nous deux : tu me souhaites mon 8089e post et moi... ton 28e anniv'...  Mais quoi, c'est parce qu'on est trop occupées à répondre avec empressement et dévouement  à nos amis étrangers ! (J'en oublie systématiquement toutes les dates...) 
Alors, on mérite bien...des félicitations !


----------



## Missrapunzel

itka said:


> Salut la Miss ! Merci !
> On est pas douées, nous deux : tu me souhaites mon 8089e post et moi... ton 28e anniv'...  Mais quoi, c'est parce qu'on est trop occupées à répondre avec empressement et dévouement  à nos amis étrangers ! (J'en oublie systématiquement toutes les dates...)
> Alors, on mérite bien...des félicitations !


Euh non non, mon 28ème anniversaire c'est en 2011, pour le coup tu es super en avance!!! 
C'est justement parce que tu postes qu'on te félicite, donc c'est normal que tu sois en train de poster pendant que les autres t'écrivent des messages!! On ne te féliciterait pas autant sinon... (t'as compris ce que je voulais dire? Je me suis perdue un peu....)


----------



## itka

> Euh non non, mon 28ème anniversaire c'est en 2011, pour le coup tu es super  en avance!!!


 Ben oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire... on est légèrement déconnectées des impératifs temporels !


----------

